# NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 2 GB



## W1zzard (May 30, 2013)

Today, NVIDIA released their new GeForce GTX 770, which is based on an improved GTX 680 design. The card features higher clocks and the new Boost 2.0 algorithm. It also comes with shiny new 7 Gbps GDDR5 memory, which is a first for a graphics card.

*Show full review*


----------



## BigMack70 (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for the review! I gotta say this card is horribly unimpressive to me personally - it's basically a price drop, factory overclock, and sticker change for the GTX 680. But consumers always win when prices drop, so I guess that's good. I would have rather seen a slightly more cut down GK110 make it into the 770 branding.

The 780 is the only 7xx card I find interesting


----------



## DarkOCean (May 30, 2013)

only ~4% improvement over gtx 680 -looks like gk104(gtx 680) wasn't bandwith starved afterall.


----------



## Frick (May 30, 2013)

Not that much cheaper than the 680, but a bit. €55 more than the cheapest 7970/670 though. Not sure if I think it's worth it.


----------



## Jacez (May 30, 2013)

I'm confused.

It's the same GK104 core, it's overclocked.. and yet it runs far cooler and takes less power?


----------



## W1zzard (May 30, 2013)

Jacez said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> It's the same GK104 core, it's overclocked.. and yet it runs far cooler and takes less power?



new Boost 2.0 algorithm


----------



## Fluffmeister (May 30, 2013)

Faster, cheaper and with even better power consumption.


----------



## ensabrenoir (May 30, 2013)

And now the conundrum......if price drop do I  sli my 670 or sell and upgrade to  770 ..... and sli that later ......do love that cooler  .... man my new rig will never be finished !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crow1001 (May 30, 2013)

W1zzard? do you know if they will release to retail the 770 with the titan cooler?


----------



## Fourstaff (May 30, 2013)

crow1001 said:


> W1zzard? do you know if they will release to retail the 770 with the titan cooler?



You mean stock cooler?

http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B00CY5GOZE/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## refillable (May 30, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> You mean stock cooler?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B00CY5GOZE/?tag=tec053-21



That's a 780, 770 would be less likely to have a stock cooler (check out in newegg).


----------



## SIGSEGV (May 30, 2013)

nice review. 
i'm not interested to buy this card instead do 680 in SLI, since i haven't had any experience with SLI until now. LoL


----------



## sanadanosa (May 30, 2013)

Great review. God, I want this card so badly because it's shroud (for it's price).


----------



## Fourstaff (May 30, 2013)

refillable said:


> That's a 780, 770 would be less likely to have a stock cooler (check out in newegg).



You will probably be able to find them, but get it fast if you want one. I don't think they are going to stick in the market for long, given the propensity of manufacturers to slap on their custom cooling systems.


----------



## refillable (May 30, 2013)

btw This card is great to me (but still too expensive for me!). It's just a minor fix from the 680 which boost it's[770] performance, lowered power consumption and of course cheaper!

AMD should act faster! They lost 7850, 7870 and now 7970!



Fourstaff said:


> You will probably be able to find them, but get it fast if you want one. I don't think they are going to stick in the market for long, given the propensity of manufacturers to slap on their custom cooling systems.



Usually stock coolers comes first before custom ones, this case it doesn't appear. Most probably it's like the 660/Ti (CMIIW, But I'm pretty sure there's one) which doesn't have any stock cooler model in the market.


----------



## xenocide (May 30, 2013)

SIGSEGV said:


> nice review.
> i'm not interested to buy this card instead do 680 in SLI, since i haven't had any experience with SLI until now. LoL



You'd probably be wise to keep it that way.  SLi is almost always more of a headache than it's worth.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 30, 2013)

Will there be a SLI review?
I expect a little more of this card. Oh well... 
Also, reading all those graphics card reviews lately, I somewhat miss one thing - they never have GPGPU benches along.
Not expecting W1zz to care much, but personally, for the upcoming reviews I would love to see at least some GPGPU benches. Even if they are quite basic.
Cheers!


----------



## W1zzard (May 30, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Will there be a SLI review?



No SLI review because we didn't have two reference cards this time. 

I considered doing a review with mixed cards, but performance wouldn't be accurate, and flashing the ref BIOS on a custom design probably won't work either. Make sure to be aware of that when reading SLI reviews on other sites.



Vinska said:


> Also, reading all those graphics card reviews lately, I somewhat miss one thing - they never have GPGPU benches along.


Because there are no relevant GPGPU apps. If you want to discuss that, make a new thread.


----------



## Crap Daddy (May 30, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> I would have rather seen a slightly more cut down GK110 make it into the 770 branding.



GK110 in the GTX780 should have been the GTX770. The flagship is called Titan instead of GTX780, nice trick. This is an overpriced midrange card, basically a Kepler "GTX560Ti".
Funny thing is given the circumstances (best AMD card, which is marginally slower, is one and a half years old and costs $450) this seems a good deal. On the other hand this launch effectively ends any commercial reason to exist for Nvidia's own two models (GTX680 and 670). I personally find these generations to be a total mess and a rip-off.

Nice review though, as always.


----------



## arterius2 (May 30, 2013)

Crap Daddy said:


> GK110 in the GTX780 should have been the GTX770. The flagship is called Titan instead of GTX780, nice trick. This is an overpriced midrange card, basically a Kepler "GTX560Ti".
> Funny thing is given the circumstances (best AMD card, which is marginally slower, is one and a half years old and costs $450) this seems a good deal. On the other hand this launch effectively ends any commercial reason to exist for Nvidia's own two models (GTX680 and 670). I personally find these generations to be a total mess and a rip-off.
> 
> Nice review though, as always.



most fanboys seem to forget about fan noise and power consumption, absolute performance is not everything, GTX770 consumes way less power than 7970ge (8w idle vs 46w, max 214w vs 273w), WAY LESS NOISE (36dba load vs 51dba, note that 51dba is several times louder than 36dba) and yet is about 5-10% faster. the 7970ge sounds like a freaking jet engine on take off, I would never ever buy a vacuum cleaner of a graphics card, I like mine quiet, which is why I will always buy from team green. when you factor in power consumption, noise and temperature etc, NVidia is way ahead of AMD, IMO AMD couldn't beat NVidia so they had to overclock their cards like crazy and ended up sacrificing temperature and noise as a result, its sort of like the same fight AMD is in with Intel, couldn't beat them technologically, so they had to brute force it.


----------



## crow1001 (May 30, 2013)

" Beautiful cooler "

Shame we can't buy them at retail, I think wizzard should remove it as a thumbs up in his conclusion.


----------



## Casecutter (May 30, 2013)

Fluffmeister said:


> Faster, cheaper and with even better power consumption.


This part was well played... while that price astonishing!  That said, what are they going to do with all GTX680 that are still priced the same today as they had yesterday?  Are they hoping folks believe GTX 680's are a higher-up on the model matrix so it reasons  they offer still more performance?  Heck what's going to happen to a GTX 670 pricing?  Most of those are still $360-390 and more?  I mean there's like 15% more performance going to a GTX770!   Newegg has some 21 670 models they'll need to divest in, I can't see that many held for SLI adopters.  The most I'd pay for any of the nicer GTX670 today is like $310 tops!  Then given this news who would think to shell out like $280 for a GTX660Ti, when in a couple weeks a 760Ti (based on the old 670 spec) might be $300?  If I was a retailer and had stock on the self, I’d be like how do you Nvidia intend to help me move these now?  Nvidia has to say they're slashing pricing on all the older models and now!     



Fourstaff said:


> You will probably be able to find them, but get it fast if you want one. I don't think they are going to stick in the market for long, given the propensity of manufacturers to slap on their custom cooling systems.


Newegg has like 6 GTX770 listed and none have the Titan (reference) cooler, I think you’re right it will be almost unattainable in the wild.



crow1001 said:


> Shame we can't buy them at retail, I think wizzard should remove it as a thumbs up in his conclusion.


Exactly!


----------



## W1zzard (May 30, 2013)

crow1001 said:


> " Beautiful cooler "
> 
> Shame we can't buy them at retail



hmmm usually at least some companies use the reference design


----------



## drdeathx (May 30, 2013)

This is an more of an evolution for Keplar not new engineering guys. Looks like the 770 is the competition for the 7970 now...


----------



## Lionheart (May 30, 2013)

Rename this card the GTX 680 Ghz Edition


----------



## Fluffmeister (May 30, 2013)

Casecutter said:


> This part was well played... while that price astonishing!   That said, what are they going to do with all GTX680 that are still priced the same today as they had yesterday.  Are they hoping folks think GTX 680’s are a higher-up on the model matrix so it reasons  they offer still more performance?



Who knows, presumably a large price drop is looming. 



W1zzard said:


> hmmm usually at least some companies use the reference design



Inno3D's Titan cooler'ed card is up for pre-order here at least, no reason why they won't have plenty in stock eventually.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-015-IN&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1750


----------



## arterius2 (May 30, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> This is an more of an evolution for Keplar not new engineering guys. Looks like the 770 is the competition for the 7970 now...



what are you talking about, looking at the reviews, the 770 absolutely destroys 7970


----------



## dir_d (May 30, 2013)

arterius2 said:


> what are you talking about, looking at the reviews, the 770 absolutely destroys 7970



Is that sarcasm? I cant tell, i sure hope it was.


----------



## blibba (May 30, 2013)

Fluffmeister said:


> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-015-IN&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1750





> Features: Titan Cooler!!
> ...
> Specifications: Titan Cooler!!
> ...



I lolled.


----------



## Xzibit (May 30, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Not expecting W1zz to care much, but personally, for the upcoming reviews I would love to see at least some GPGPU benches. Even if they are quite basic.
> Cheers!



Still lacks in that department.  

You can find some here and here


----------



## blibba (May 30, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> Because there are no relevant GPGPU apps. If you want to discuss that, make a new thread.



A few programs take advantage of OpenCL now, at least.

But even if that doesn't matter to you, TPU owes some of its large loyal following to the folding and crunching communities - perhaps covering capabilities in that area would be worth your while?


----------



## arterius2 (May 30, 2013)

dir_d said:


> Is that sarcasm? I cant tell, i sure hope it was.



guess ill write this again in case you missed it.

most fanboys seem to forget about fan noise and power consumption, absolute performance is not everything, GTX770 consumes way less power than 7970ge (8w idle vs 46w, max 214w vs 273w), WAY LESS NOISE (36dba load vs 51dba, note that 51dba is several times louder than 36dba) and yet is about 5-10% faster(15% faster than 7970). the 7970ge sounds like a freaking jet engine on take off, I would never ever buy a vacuum cleaner of a graphics card, I like mine quiet, which is why I will always buy from team green. when you factor in power consumption, noise and temperature etc, NVidia is way ahead of AMD, IMO AMD couldn't beat NVidia so they had to overclock their cards like crazy and ended up sacrificing temperature and noise as a result, its sort of like the same fight AMD is in with Intel, couldn't beat them technologically, so they had to brute force it.


----------



## Xzibit (May 30, 2013)

Stock cooler doesnt look to be worth it.  I'd spend the $20 extra to avoid that if i was looking to buy one.


----------



## Fluffmeister (May 30, 2013)

The point is the stock cooler is pretty, but yes there are plenty of nice alternatives available.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 30, 2013)

blibba said:


> But even if that doesn't matter to you, TPU owes some of its large loyal following to the folding and crunching communities - perhaps covering capabilities in that area would be worth your while?



Exactly my reasons of wanting GPGPU benchmarks.
Because, man, I did hear that "gaymer" keplers downright suck at this field.


----------



## sanadanosa (May 30, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> hmmm usually at least some companies use the reference design



usually it's EVGA but now they have ACX thing going on.


----------



## arterius2 (May 30, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Exactly my reasons of wanting GPGPU benchmarks.
> Because, man, I did hear that "gaymer" keplers downright suck at this field.



and AMD sucks at everything else, what's your point? less than 1% of people use their gaming cards for compute tasks. if you wanted to fold, go buy a tesla.


----------



## erocker (May 30, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> new Boost 2.0 algorithm



So, have you tried flashing a GTX 680 with this 770 bios? Can this even happen?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 30, 2013)

arterius2 said:


> and AMD sucks at everything else, what's your point? less than 1% of people use their gaming cards for compute tasks. if you wanted to fold, go buy a tesla.



if I wanted to fold id buy a cheap gtx480. Rather than spending nearly 2k on a card for doing a task that yields me no return. Or get an AMD card that is good in both areas.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 30, 2013)

arterius2 said:


> and AMD sucks at everything else, what's your point? less than 1% of people use their gaming cards for compute tasks. if you wanted to fold, go buy a tesla.



wow I am so smart and fail to realize tesla costs at least TEN times as much for the same GPU. With most of the price being in the support package Nvidia obliges to provide. And is would definitely not be completely smoked by a couple of AMD gpus costing a fraction of that.
(along with the fact I haven't seen a single distributor for my general area (the Baltics) to stock any amount of teslas at any time. Yes. I checked.)


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 30, 2013)

Anyone else think it's stupid to have a $250 gap between the 770 and 780?


----------



## erocker (May 30, 2013)

arterius2 said:


> and AMD sucks at everything else, what's your point? less than 1% of people use their gaming cards for compute tasks. if you wanted to fold, go buy a tesla.



Blanket statements such as this won't win you any common sense awards. I suggest you tone down a bit. Every post I've seen from you today has been hostile, argumentative and sometimes insulting in nature.

Consider this your warning from me.


----------



## theonedub (May 30, 2013)

Really the one benefit of the Titan is Tesla like compute at half the price. For the people who depend on compute, the Titan was a bargain in terms of price.


----------



## crow1001 (May 30, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Anyone else think it's stupid to have a $250 gap between the 770 and 780?



770TI will fill that gap.


----------



## Xzibit (May 30, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Really the one benefit of the Titan is Tesla like compute at half the price. For the people who depend on compute, the Titan was a bargain in terms of price.



^This.

Nvidia didnt do itself any favors with Kepler GK104 in that regard with the GTX 580 being better then the GTX 680 in that regard minis some specified updated CUDA apps.

It went from Fermi GF110 being a great all around performer, minus the heat and power.

to Kepler GK104 being a pure gaming card with good heat and power

Almost 3yrs later and Fermi is still looking strong if you bought one for an all around card not just gaming specific.



LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Anyone else think it's stupid to have a $250 gap between the 770 and 780?



The Quadro K6000 still hasnt been released.  I expect some sort of GeForce variant of it to maybe come in there.


----------



## librin.so.1 (May 30, 2013)

crow1001 said:


> 770TI will fill that gap.



Oh, God! Please, let that be only a [very twisted] fantasy!
BTW for a long time now I see Nvidia's card naming as BS. Example - there are five [!] variations of the GF GTX 560. Whenever someone who's not an expert refers to one, they almost never know which one they have in mind. BLARG.


----------



## Casecutter (May 30, 2013)

arterius2 said:


> what are you talking about, looking at the reviews, the 770 absolutely destroys 7970


So now this 770 can trade blows more often, while using 12% less power? Quieter, perhaps but how many reference vs. reference cooling are we actually seeing for either brand in the market?  So that’s not really a worthwhile point of contention.  It wasn’t "trashed", more just one-up-man-ship.  Their inacting a price drop is the most attractive thing; although, the 770’s at Newegg are holding $400-410 mostly, remember the GTX680 was a $500 release MSRP but even today many are still well above $500. Consider there's a 770 MSI Lightning running $450, even a "Top Shelf" Sapphire VaporX 7979Ghz *6Gb* with Boost clocks:1050/1100MHz is $450.  Things aren't that dire.

Might AMD will have some "tuning" in the coming weeks on price perhaps.  I see the bigger problem on Nvidia, and how they treat the older 6XX stuff and helping retailers divest of stock with basically kickbacks and what not because huge rebate won’t be enough.



crow1001 said:


> 770TI will fill that gap.


I vote GTX780 SE


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for the review of the rebrand new card.


----------



## Crap Daddy (May 30, 2013)

crow1001 said:


> 770TI will fill that gap.



Another GK110 salvage part? Don't think so. Though the price difference might suggest otherwise there's really only 15% between the 780 and the 770. Same difference between the 580 and the 570 but they were built on the same highend chip and were just 150$ apart. I miss those times.


----------



## arterius2 (May 30, 2013)

Casecutter said:


> So now this 770 can trade blows more often, while using 12% less power? Quieter, perhaps but how many reference vs. reference cooling are we actually seeing for either brand in the market?  So that’s not really a worthwhile point of contention.  It wasn’t "trashed", more just one-up-man-ship.  Their inacting a price drop is the most attractive thing; although, the 770’s at Newegg are holding $400-410 mostly, remember the GTX680 was a $500 release MSRP but even today many are still well above $500. Consider there's a 770 MSI Lightning running $450, even a "Top Shelf" Sapphire VaporX 7979Ghz *6Gb* with Boost clocks:1050/1100MHz is $450.  Things aren't that dire.
> 
> Might AMD will have some "tuning" in the coming weeks on price perhaps.  I see the bigger problem on Nvidia, and how they treat the older 6XX stuff and helping retailers divest of stock with basically kickbacks and what not because huge rebate won’t be enough.
> 
> ...



I would easily shell out extra $50 for a quieter, cooler running card, and the extra performance gain is just the sugar on top.


----------



## sergionography (May 30, 2013)

So all for sudden 5% advantage is a big advantage? I think it all comes down to what games one plays the most aa those average numbers are very subjective and in most cases removing a game or two from the list might greatly change the average numbers


----------



## W1zzard (May 30, 2013)

sergionography said:


> So all for sudden 5% advantage is a big advantage? I think it all comes down to what games one plays the most aa those average numbers are very subjective and in most cases removing a game or two from the list might greatly change the average numbers



5% ? are you comparing last-gen high-end to the newly released card? by that logic: gtx 690 vs. gtx 770


----------



## sergionography (May 30, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> 5% ? are you comparing last-gen high-end to the newly released card? by that logic: gtx 690 vs. gtx 770


Sorry I wasn't very clear, im comparing 7970ge to 770, as for this Gen those are the main competitors, the 780 is on a higher tier


----------



## erocker (May 30, 2013)

sergionography said:


> the 780 is on a higher tier



It's on a new tier made up by Nvidia to charge more.


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 30, 2013)

Casecutter said:


> This part was well played... while that price astonishing!  That said, what are they going to do with all GTX680 that are still priced the same today as they had yesterday?


Ah, the perennial every silver lining has a cloud argument trotted out once again. Feeling sorry for etailers, distros, and the IHV over the customer ? Don't be. Just like any other EOL'ed SKU's, they'll be shipped off to some third world/tier markets, or bought up and sold on eBay by people whose country of residence has either limited distribution of high-end graphics and/or horrendous import and customs tax (Yes, I live in one such country). Even with price cuts you’ll see that the cheapest GTX 680 is still ~ $US 550 thanks to a 15% goods and services tax and increased shipping costs.


Casecutter said:


> even a "Top Shelf" Sapphire VaporX 7979Ghz *6Gb* with Boost clocks:1050/1100MHz is $450.


I think you'll find the price is $100 more than that.
Talking of $100 discrepancies, how about a prediction for the 760 Ti. I think I’ve worked out a formula to find out the true launch price. Remove $100 from your estimate!
$500 for the GTX 770
$700-750 for the GTX 780


Casecutter said:


> I see the bigger problem on Nvidia.


Unsurprising. You always see a bigger problem on Nvidia. If the company launch at a high point then they’re gouging the customer. If the company launch at the same price point as previously then they aren’t offering the customer any benefit.  If the company launch at a low price they’re killing themselves , hurting middlemen, and devaluing the previous series for their owners. Classic no win.


----------



## Casecutter (May 30, 2013)

HumanSmoke said:


> Ah, the perennial every silver lining has a cloud argument trotted out once again.  Classic no win.


Glad you could finally chime in on this big occasion! True don't like rose colored glasses.  And I must say I'm taken-a-back by this refreshing price reduction, why did they have to wait till now and not have something 6-8mo's ago? 

_Thank you,_ I did a big flub of a mistake on that Sapphire VaporX 7979Ghz 6Gb!  Was considering the 3Gb and then though ended-up looking at the *6Gb*, below should've discerned that was way-off-base, I sure wouldn't pay an extra $100 for 3Gb of extra ram.

Now I'd be saying the same thing if the shoe was on the other foot, perhaps there's way of pulling such inventories’ back as you suggest.  While it's hard to know if Nvidia had been limiting inventories for the last months, perhaps why pricing held so firm.   Mess with faith-full customer base is one thing... for those unhappy ones, someone else feels like they got the deal, although mess with E-tailers, business’s and they may hold a grudge as that's their money on sitting on those racks.


----------



## Fluffmeister (May 30, 2013)

It's just the nature of the beast...


$1000 GTX 690/Titan OMGz think of the children!
$650 GTX 780 65% of the price almost all of the Titan performance, OMGz new tier.
Cheaper and faster GTX 770 OMGz think of the GTX 680 prices + insert random OpenCL benches.


----------



## Ravenas (May 30, 2013)

The only reason people buy cards with slight performance gains (at the consequence of more power consumption) at these higher prices, with a "new generation", is because they are supported by the review community almost unanimously.


----------



## Casecutter (May 30, 2013)

Fluffmeister said:


> nature of the beast...


So, the green eyed hairy beast has been hibernating... I suppose


----------



## ChristTheGreat (May 30, 2013)

Nice review. Good performance for price.

Right now, it is around 420-430$ here in Canada, like 80$ more than a GTX 670 standar. So it is cheaper than the GTX 680... Hope there will be a huge price drop, cause the stock will stay xD


----------



## etayorius (May 31, 2013)

A 7970GE can OC much higher and you get free games. The only great thing about the 770 is the price, which is very nice! 

I think it is best to pick a 7970GE over 770, only 3-5% performance difference, the games more than makes it up for the Radeon one.


----------



## Xzibit (May 31, 2013)

Fluffmeister said:


> It's just the nature of the beast...
> 
> 
> $1000 GTX 690/Titan OMGz think of the children!
> ...



It could have also gone back to Fermi pricing.  GTX 470 & 570 where introduced at $349.99 MSRP.  

GTX 770 @ $399.99 no bundle
Radeon HD 7970 @ $399.99 w/ 4 games value $169.99 (AMD Tomb Raider - Level up / AMD Gift FARCRY3 Blood Dragon CRYSIS3 BIOSHOCK )
Radeon HD 7970 GHZ @ $449.99 w/ 4 games value $169.99  (AMD Tomb Raider - Level up / AMD Gift FARCRY3 Blood Dragon CRYSIS3 BIOSHOCK )




			
				PcPer said:
			
		

> Compared to the Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, the primary concern for both NVIDIA and AMD, the GTX 770 doesn't change the story too dramatically.  While it varies with some games, I often saw a pattern with the GTX 770 having a slight performance lead at 1920x1080 testing and then matching performance (or falling ever so slightly behind) at 2560x1440.  I saw that occur in Battlefield 3, Crysis 3, Skyrim and Far Cry 3.  In those cases though I also found that the Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition with its 3GB frame buffer offered better performance at 5760x1080 triple-monitor configurations.  In Sleeping Dogs and DiRT 3 though the Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition was faster at all three resolutions and in the case of Sleeping Dogs, by quite a bit - 17%!


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 31, 2013)

Xzibit said:


> GTX 770 @ $399.99 no bundle
> Radeon HD 7970 @ $399.99 w/ 4 games value $169.99
> Radeon HD 7970 GHZ @ $449.99 w/ 4 games value $169.99


False economy. The game bundles (as well as Nvidia's Metro Last Light coupon codes) are available on eBay for cents on the dollar.
The four games are actually worth $30-40


----------



## HalfAHertz (May 31, 2013)

How come it uses less power than the 680 if the TDP is 230W vs 195?


----------



## Xzibit (May 31, 2013)

HalfAHertz said:


> How come it uses less power than the 680 if the TDP is 230W vs 195?



Only thing i can think of is a reading while its throttling...







			
				Hardocp said:
			
		

> We tested the power utilization at the wall of the entire system without a video card, and with each video card at idle and full load. For full load power and temperature testing we used real gaming, in this case every game we tested. The power supply used in testing is a Enermax MaxRevo 1350W. Our system is very lean with only one optical drive and one hard drive being powered. Total system wattage at idle without video card is 67W.









			
				AnandTech said:
			
		

> Moving on to BF3 power consumption, we can see the power cost of GTX 770’s performance. 374W at the wall is only 18W more than GTX 680, thanks in part to the fact that GTX 770 isn’t hitting its TDP limit here. At the same time compared to the outgoing GTX 670, this is a 44W difference. This makes it very clear that GTX 770 is not a drop-in replacement for GTX 670 as far as power and cooling go. On the other hand GTX 770 and GTX 570 are very close, even if GTX 770’s TDP is technically a bit higher than GTX 570’s.


----------



## arterius2 (May 31, 2013)

etayorius said:


> A 7970GE can OC much higher and you get free games. The only great thing about the 770 is the price, which is very nice!
> 
> I think it is best to pick a 7970GE over 770, only 3-5% performance difference, the games more than makes it up for the Radeon one.



nope, the 7970GE sounds like a jet engine on take off, and much higher temps/TDP, you can keep your 7970ge, no thanks.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (May 31, 2013)

Rename this card to GTX760ti


----------



## Fluffmeister (May 31, 2013)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Rename this card to GTX760ti



Cool... whatever floats peoples boat, but that would be just that bit more embarrassing for the competition.


----------



## Fluffmeister (May 31, 2013)

HumanSmoke said:


> False economy. The game bundles (as well as Nvidia's Metro Last Light coupon codes) are available on eBay for cents on the dollar.
> The four games are actually worth $30-40
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130530/ebay.jpg



$170 bucks of joy right there. Expensive for AMD though


----------



## refillable (May 31, 2013)

Guys it's still a GK104!!!


----------



## HumanSmoke (May 31, 2013)

Fluffmeister said:


> $170 bucks of joy right there. Expensive for AMD though


Shouldn't affect AMD too much- they should have sold a card for every coupon being sold. Just takes away the WOW! factor for marketing to others who might buy a card - although judging by the number of people on forums who attribute the full retail face value to the games makes me wonder how well some people investigate their prospective purchases.


refillable said:


> Guys it's still a GK104!!!


Thanks for the heads-up. I think that information hadn't been confirmed until you said it.


----------



## sergionography (May 31, 2013)

arterius2 said:


> nope, the 7970GE sounds like a jet engine on take off, and much higher temps/TDP, you can keep your 7970ge, no thanks.



this is such a fail argument this whole jet engine crap, as if anyone will get the reference amd 7970. 
Not to mention when I game with my 5.1 surround sound I hardly notice anything going on in the background let alone some gpu fan the. Its only a problem if its way too hot or noisy lik Fermi 400 seilries was when heating almost 100degrees celcius but that's far from the case now
I think the only reason these reviews me took sound and consumption is because they have to be objective and pretty much they will look for the slight difference to talk about it. Otherwise if u are an enthusiast and ur psu is less than 700w at the very least then ur not doing this right. And if u pay 500+ for a graphic card and r worries about an extra couple bux on ur electric bill then ur also not doing this right.


----------



## Xzibit (May 31, 2013)

Not to mention most of these reviews are done on an open air test bench.

So there will be variances between whats reported in a review and actual use due to the variations of cases and setups, positioning to objects/walls and air-flow.  Not to mention the distance to your seating position.

If your on Air only. I dont think you'll be too happy pumping 60C-80C inside your case for hours during gaming sessions.

Enthusiast can't be bothered with such non-sense.


----------



## Aquinus (May 31, 2013)

arterius2 said:


> the 7970GE sounds like a jet engine on take off, and much higher temps/TDP



My reference 6870 is loud as hell when the fan ramps up to 100%, but it almost never does that, and when it does it moves more air than any other cooler I've used. If it's too loud for you, change the fan profile and optimize the airflow in your case. There are things you can do to air cooling to make it not nearly as loud and still work perfectly fine.

Otherwise you can do what I do and just use noise cancelling headphones, in that case it doesn't really matter how loud the fans are, does it?


----------



## BigMack70 (May 31, 2013)

sergionography said:


> this is such a fail argument this whole jet engine crap, as if anyone will get the reference amd 7970.



Noise was half the reason I traded in my 7970 Lightnings for a pair of 780s. Even at undervolted stock clocks the top card had to sound like a wind turbine to keep the card below 85C. I just got sick of it. 

For a single card I'm sure it would have been find but in crossfire it was just obnoxious.

GK104 would never tempt my wallet though... I really dislike this card and always have.


----------



## Ikaruga (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for the review. Well done as always. 
Just a minor note: I do agree with the people who are suggesting some GPGPU benching tho, I always missed those from the great TPU reviews tbh, 

Back to the topic; This card is Kepler well done with a good price. Nvidia did the right thing imo, and they did it well this time like with the 650Ti-Boost.... so I can't really understand why are some people bitter about it. 

ps.: This new reference cooler still looks way too sexy imo :B


----------



## ogharaei (Jun 2, 2013)

crow1001 said:


> " Beautiful cooler "
> 
> Shame we can't buy them at retail, I think wizzard should remove it as a thumbs up in his conclusion.



Thought Inno3d has a reference design for sale?


----------



## xorbe (Jun 3, 2013)

ogharaei said:


> Thought Inno3d has a reference design for sale?



Depends on which side of the pond one lives, I think.  I only found 630 and 560 cards online under that brand.


----------



## Am* (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow...Nvidia just do not stop the trolling with these overpriced fail cards, now for the second time with the 700 series. 

The cheapest GTX 770 is still £50-£60 more expensive than the equivalent 7970 with at least 4 games free, and this is the inferior card in pretty much every way (less VRAM, smaller bus, smaller die, less transistors, etc).

Worse still, is that this is a re-brand without a die shrink or even the slightest revision of silicon, making it shittier than the craptastic rebrands Nvidia is so famously hated for (9800GTX had some extra VRAM and die shrunk versions, same thing with the GTS 250, this thing has nothing extra or changed vs a 680), so these will likely be on the brink of instability judging by how badly GTX 680s reacted to slightest overclocking. GTX 680 owners are merely a BIOS flash away from upgrading to a 770 anyway, so they're not missing out on anything and since GTX 680s and GTX 770s use identical cores, OEMs will be busy BIOS flashing their leftover inventory of GTX 680s.

Oh and you gotta feel sorry for the Titan owners...good lord, as if it wasn't bad enough that they got arse-raped thoroughly on the terrible price, shitty performance and the throttling issues their Titans had due to insufficient power, now their one and only bragging right (the cooler) is passed on as budget-range garbage without even the slightest modification (other than the side plate saying GTX 770/780 or whatever). Even the freaking PCB is untouched straight from the Titan -- not surprising, they must have thought they would have fooled a lot more suckers into buying their colossally overpriced Titan(ic), so the leftover parts from the Titans that nobody wants to buy are obviously going straight in to these. Gotta love Nvidia, now shitting on even its most loyal fans with bucket loads of money to burn. Funnily enough, I was originally waiting for the Titan Ultra (full GK110 2880 core version) to release, but it is just way too late for me to even consider buying it, regardless of how good it would be, since Volcanic Islands are right around the corner (which will more than likely destroy the Titan).

Can't wait to see Nvidia epically fail next gen as well -- at least here in Europe & the UK. Most e-tailers here are constantly running out of AMD GPUs to sell and yet most of the Nvidia GPUs seem to stay in their inventory forever, even with MUCH lower stock levels of Nvidia cards. I sincerely hope AMD's Volcanic Islands take Nvidia early by surprise and wipe the floor with the Titan, because Nshittia have to learn the hard way that their overpriced shit just isn't going to sell if they're not willing to stay competitive.

P.S. W1z, how did you get the GTX 770 to use less power than the 7970? Which power state was the 7970 in (Zero Core or not)? Other sites are saying AMD's Zero Core still edges out the GTX 770 at idle.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 6, 2013)

Am* said:


> P.S. W1z, how did you get the GTX 770 to use less power than the 7970? Which power state was the 7970 in (Zero Core or not)? Other sites are saying AMD's Zero Core still edges out the GTX 770 at idle.



not zerocore. zerocore is only active when you don't use the pc, which has its advantages but it doesnt reflect the desktop *usage* scenario we are looking at (internet, office, etc)


----------



## Am* (Jun 6, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> not zerocore. zerocore is only active when you don't use the pc, which has its advantages but it doesnt reflect the desktop *usage* scenario we are looking at (internet, office, etc)



Just as I suspected. Thanks.


----------



## Ikaruga (Jun 6, 2013)

Am* said:


> Wow...Nvidia just do not stop the trolling with these overpriced fail cards, now for the second time with the 700 series.
> 
> The cheapest GTX 770 is still £50-£60 more expensive than the equivalent 7970 with at least 4 games free, and this is the inferior card in pretty much every way (less VRAM, smaller bus, smaller die, less transistors, etc).
> 
> ...



Lets see the other side of the story.

- Kepler actually (in fact) offers the same fps figures for less power, period. 
- Nvidia offers the most powerful single chip GPU atm (I'm really not into SLI/Crossfire tbh. I did build many multiGPU rigs, but I would never get one for myself)
- The card has the fastest DDR5 memory up to date, which is progress after all (please show me an example where 2GB memory hinders performance vs 3GB or more, and please don't come with 5760x1080 test figures, because no serious gamer would play anything with 20-30fps).
- Nvidia produces smoother gameplay experience for enthusiast gamers who are playing with 120Hz monitors (or above: eg: 144Hz) because it doesn't stutters crazy all the way in and out like how AMD cards do. (as an avid gamer, this is the most important thing for me by far, and yes I do notice the difference 9 out of 10 occasions)
- Nvidia actually provides working SLI profiles for almost all the AAA titles and they also offer Physx as well (however, I do agree that the latter is not that important/useful atm).
- And it's quiet!

So while Nvidia is indeed more expensive most of the times, but it offers better quality too in my opinion (and they also have good deals like the 650ti-boost or this card, which are still the best buys, well according to the industry at least). Perhaps this "budget-range garbage" maker is not that hopeless as you might think, because some of us still prefer quality over price and/or "maximum fps" numbers. 

Just my two cents...


----------



## rdr09 (Jun 16, 2013)

*What's up with Metro*

I tested my 7970 at Very High setting with 4MSAA at 1080 using the in-game benchmark in Metro and scored a 53 fps average, which matched the 780 at 1050 rez, what gives?

i was just using a PHII x 6 4GHz. Please tell me if I missed a setting or two.


----------



## swagnuggets123 (Sep 12, 2013)

*Another review?*

Can i please have a review with 770 sli? Please


----------

